# Valve Ticking After Adjustment



## nastynate650 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have 05 650 SRA, I adjusted the valves today according to the manual. Intake at 0.004" and Exhaust at 0.008". I went back and double checked all of them after I heard the ticking. Has anyone else experienced this? What should I do? It did not tick at all before I adjusted them. ​


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You must have one of them loose of you would not hear a tapping , I always adj. mine by feel,not with a guage ,turn engine at least 3 times between adj. each valve


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

My stepdad does that by feel stuff. Hes a great mechanic. The best i know.


----------



## nastynate650 (Aug 28, 2009)

If I set them by feel how should I tighten it until there is no play but not pushing the valve down? Also The manual did not say anything about turning over the engine between valve adjustments.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just making sure, you do know there's a top dead center for the front head and another top dead center for the rear? Also did you tighten the locking not after adjusting them. Don't take these questions the wrong way if these questions are simple to you, some people don't know them?


----------



## nastynate650 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I followed all of that with Top Dead Center, I did everything according to the book to. How would you adjust them by feel, go basically until it is snug?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

did u look at this?
http://www.700v.com/valves.htm


----------



## nastynate650 (Aug 28, 2009)

This it the same stuff I followed. I went to the lower ends of those tollerences too. I think I will try just going sung and backing them off a little bit, and see if that gets rid of the tick.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i find that when i set the valves i screw it up. my stepdad does it and it's fine.
i have a problem with holding the center adjustment screw and keeping it in the same position while tightening the locknut


----------



## nastynate650 (Aug 28, 2009)

Is there suppose to be some about of valve chatter right when you start it up? It seems like when I set the valves by feel the were to tight and it was tough to start, when I set it according the the specs I here a small amount of valve chatter.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a fairly simple question (and maybe I should already know this but that's why I am asking)

When should we look to adjust the valves??? And how often??? Or are the signs that tell you they need to be adjusted???


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

jctgumby I check mine every other oil change(front valve cover is easy to get to ) ,but have only adj. them twice in 150 hrs


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got 110 hours on mine with no adjustment. its time..
then again i likely have to rebuild. maybe not!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

check the 4 bolts that hold your cam down if they are loose or stripped you will never get the time correct. I found that out the hard way. luckily got it apart and Heelie screws installed B4 major rebuild. Good luck.


----------



## turbine tester (Feb 25, 2009)

Just a quick question, was the engine stone cold, not run for at least half day or over night, these clearances should only be adjusted / checked on a cold engine.

ps a little bit of noise is better than a burnt valve (I wouldn't recomend setting your valves by feel.)
just my 2cents good luck.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I would be willing to bet my setting by feel is within the tolerances(no doubt on the tight side) , I have been settin valves like that for years and have never burnt a valve or had to redo a setting . I never told anyone else to set theirs like that only stated my process ....15 years of building hot rods,Atvs and anything with a engine can train your hand to be a feeler guage, I forget everyone is not a mechanic sorry HRM


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is over due, just don't trust anyone around here..


----------

